# ISP Config 3 - Dienste neu starten



## GTB (12. Mai 2012)

Hi,

lt. Doku kann man in ISPConfig Dienste neu starten. Leider kann ich diese Funktion nicht finden.



> *[FONT=geneva, arial, helvetica, san-serif]2.4  Dienste (Monitoring und Firewall)[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=geneva, arial, helvetica, san-serif]Das ISPConfig-System  erlaubt es Ihnen, Dienste zu starten/stoppen/restarten, Dienste zu  überwachen (beim Ausfall eines Dienstes wird eine Warn-Email an den  Administrator verschickt; vgl. Kapitel I-2.1, "Admin-Email") sowie eine  Firewall einzurichten (sofern iptables oder ipchains auf Ihrem System  verfügbar ist).[/FONT]


Habe ich Tomaten auf den Augen?


----------



## nowayback (12. Mai 2012)

ISPConfig 3:

System -> Serverkonfiguration -> Rescue


----------

